# Broken yolk sac



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 6, 2012)

One of my new hatchlings broke his yolk sac. Will he be able to survive? Is there anything I can do?


----------



## ascott (Jul 7, 2012)

I am bumping you back to the front....gosh I hope someone with direct experience with this will see your request for help....


----------



## yagyujubei (Jul 7, 2012)

Not good. I would try antibiotic ointment, and keep your fingers crossed. Infection will be the problem.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you - that's what I did. I have been putting the ointment on twice a day. I have him in the incubator still - on a damp paper towel that I change twice a day as well. I will start offering him food in a day or two.


----------



## turtlelady80 (Jul 8, 2012)

Good luck! I hope the baby is ok! Never experienced this before. Wish I could help. Keep us updated!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 8, 2012)

*A clear picture of the injury would help with an answer.*



yagyujubei said:


> Not good. I would try antibiotic ointment, and keep your fingers crossed. Infection will be the problem.



*Ditto!*


----------



## turtlelady80 (Jul 12, 2012)

How's the baby doing??


----------



## pam (Jul 12, 2012)

How is he doing?


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 16, 2012)

The baby is doing great! I put antibiotic cream on him twice a day and changed the wet paper towels I kept him on 2-3 times a day. I also kept him in the incubator for a while. He seems to be doing fine and is starting to eat little worms. Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## turtlelady80 (Jul 16, 2012)

Good job girl! One thing I always say, if your going to have turtles/tortoises you have to PAY ATTENTION! Your doing a great job of that.


----------



## Lilithlee (Jul 16, 2012)

So wonderful


----------

